# Growth Spurt? And Green Poop



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, I think this may be two separate issues...

1) My almost twelve week old has, for the past two weeks, been having green stools. Until then they were the curry colored. seedy poops with the odd green diaper here and there. I haven't changed anything... I usually feed from one side, and, if he is really hungry I'll offer the other.. but almost always he feeds off one side. I am also vegan so no dairy allergies to worry about.

Any ideas what it could be? He is putting on weight beautifully (at 11 weeks he was 13 pounds 7 oz, up from 7 pounds 3 oz at birth). I nurse on demand, co-sleep, etc.

2) This past two days he has done nothing but nurse. He is EXTREMELY fussy - sometimes at the breast (he has gone through phases of fussiness at the breast before). When he wakes at night he starts to cry where as usually he wakes up and starts to fuss around, bringing fists to mouth indicating his hunger... but he wakes up now and cries







Could this be a growth spurt? He was sleeping around 6 hours a night - from very early on - but this past few days he's been waking every 3-4 hours.

The constant nursing is sort of driving me bonkers - and I love to nurse, usually.

So, do you think this is a growth spurt or could this be an issue related to the green poop, and is the green poop necessarily an issue? The nurse I saw last week said it could be iron - but I don't supplement. I do, though, eat about 5 cups of spinach a day









Thanks,
Alex


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

The frequent nursing and waking more often sound like a growth spurt to me. We are going through the exact same thing right now too.

I'm really not sure about the green poop though. Sorry.


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

Could be a soy or other allergy/sensitivity. I cut out all dairy and when that wasn't enough I cut out soy and that helped a ton. I finally took out eggs and just when we had it all figured out she outgrew it. I would look at soy next. Blood in the stool (an easy test at the dr with a stool sample) can tell you if it is an allergy.


----------



## zubeldia (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, both of you. I wonder if it could be soy. I'm not sure what I'll eat! Is green poop necessarily a problem? I read somewhere that eating lots of green veg can cause green poop. I eat A LOT of greens... maybe 7-10 cups of mixed leafs greens, kale, spinach, etc.

I'm hoping the growth spurt is coming to an end. It's been a 72 hour nursing fest and I'm exhausted!!!

Alex


----------

